# SEOUL | Jongro District Office | 17 fl | Prep



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

4444 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

joungro district office 
cost $170 millions


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jongro District is targeting to start the construction by the end of this year. Moving employees around building during the time of construction could prove tricky, so they have to sort out this issue.

Here is a new photo of the project.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2018/02/01/0200000000AKR20180201161200004.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

According to this article, here is the updated timeline for the project:

- Architectural contest to begin this July
- Completion of the design by October 2020
- Beginning of the construction in October 2021
- Completion in April 2024

Also, the timeline could slip if they discover some historical artifacts and ruins underneath the building.

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=005&aid=0001192553


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

According to this new article, the process for the selection of the design of the reconstructed building is underway, with a final selection expected to be made on September 15th. Construction of the complex, which also include the Central Fire Department Control Center and other public offices would begin as early as December 2021, for a completion in 2024.

Height is limited to 70 meters.









89억 ‘종로구 통합청사’ 설계 공모







www.cnews.co.kr













서울 도심에 소방합동청사 건립…재난 대응 컨트롤타워


서울시가 서울 전역의 재난에 대응할 컨트롤타워 기능을 가진 소방합동청사를 종로구에 건립합니다. 서울시...




 news.kbs.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Selection of the winning design for the new Jongro District Office*

As mentioned in my previous post, the design for the new Jongro District Office has been selected (project name: "Citizen Platform"), and has been proposed by POSCO A&C.

Construction is planned to start in May 2022, for a completion in October 2024.



















































종로구 통합청사 설계공모







project.seoul.go.kr










서울시, 종로구청·종로소방서 ‘합동청사’ 설계공모 당선작 발표


서울시는 종로구청과 종로소방서 자리에 신축하는 ‘합동청사 설계공모’에 운생동 건축사사무소와 ㈜포스코 에이앤씨 건축사사무소팀이 공동으로 출품한 ‘CITIZEN PLATFORM : 시민플랫폼’이 당선작에 선정됐다고 16일 밝혔다. 공모결과 국내에서 13개, 국외에서 11개 등 총 24개 작품이 출품됐으며 도시계획 및 건축분야 전문가 9명이 심사에 참여했다. 심사위원회는 1차 심사에서 걸러진 총 5개 작품을 대상으로 1단계 프레젠테이션(9.3....



news.heraldcorp.com













종로구청·서울소방 한곳에


통합신청사 밑그림



www.naeil.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Closure of Jongno District Office to prepare for demolition*

The Jongno District Office has now officially closed, with offices being relocated to the nearby 94 Building and Daerim Building. Apparently demolition itself will begin as early as next month.


















83년 역사 종로구청사 철거


29일 오전 서울 종로구청 민원실에 청사 이전 안내문이 붙어 있다. 종로구는 신청사 건립을 위해 현 청사를 다음 달에 철거할 예정이라고 밝혔다. 종로구청 부서 대부분은 인근 대림빌딩(종로1길 36)에, 종로구의회와 정보통신실은 인근 94빌딩(삼봉로 94)에 임시 청사를 마련했다. 20...




www.news1.kr













83년 역사 종로구청사 철거 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 이진욱 기자 = 서울 종로구가 신청사 건립을 위해 현 청사를 다음 달에 철거할 예정이라고 밝혔다. 현 종로구청사는 1938년에...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Demolition has begun!






























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

La vie est belle : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

La vie est belle : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

La vie est belle : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------

